# Is an '84 533i a classic?



## elderdxc533i (Oct 26, 2005)

I just purchased a 1984 533i 5 sp from a private owner. Although it had a salvage title, it steers and handles quite well. there is no body damage that I can see, and no damage to the interior. Would this be considered a classic?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

elderdxc533i said:


> I just purchased a 1984 533i 5 sp from a private owner. Although it had a salvage title, it steers and handles quite well. there is no body damage that I can see, and no damage to the interior. Would this be considered a classic?


There is no hard-cut definition of the term... if it's a classic to you, that's all that matters .

Congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## dkmr (Jun 11, 2005)

:stupid: I agree. If you think it is, then it is.


----------



## Haaatschi (Oct 27, 2005)

I surely think it is. I consider my 1987 325 a "young classic"

There even is a mailing list for young classics at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/youngclassics/


----------



## elderdxc533i (Oct 26, 2005)

*Thanks y'all (vroom vroom!!)*

Thanks for the encourageing words folks. My wife and I do view our li'l racer as a valuable machine, and look forward to both pampering her and putting her through her paces!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

That's what BMW's are made for!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

COngrats-- many people think that the e28 was one of the best made, most durable BMWs ever.


----------

